# Wie sieht euer  PC aus(Leistungsmässig)?



## ts230 (4. Februar 2008)

Wie sieht euer  PC aus(Leistungsmäsig)?
-P2 333MHz
-1,5GB HDD
-2xUSB
-1XLPT
-1XCOM
-AGP


----------



## Flex (4. Februar 2008)

Wozu ein solcher Thread? 

Intel C2D 6600 @ 2.4GHz auf Asus P5B
2 GB DDR2 OCZ 
WD 200GB, WD 250GB
ATI 1950XT

USB Slots?! Hab ich 10
Die anderen sind doch sowieso uninteressant... 

Der Sinn und Zweck bleibt mir aber weiterhin verschlossen.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

ts230 hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht euer  PC aus(Leistungsmäsig)?
> -P2 333MHz
> -1,5GB HDD
> -2xUSB
> ...



Hehe, so einen hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumstehen (und nen Win 3.11 Laptop^^). Mir fehlt nur der Sinn dieses Threads.

edit: Der Vollständigkeit halber....

Intel Duocore @ 2,2 ghz (mit Zalman CNPS9700...25-30 beim normalen Betrieb, 30-35 beim Zoggen. Hab den aber mit Kühler 2 Monate gebraucht gekauft, hätte ich selbst niemals reingebaut^^)
2 gb DDR2
Samsung 160 gb, seagate 320 gb
nvidia 7600 gt


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Februar 2008)

Meiner leistet, was er leisten muss...keine Ahnung, womit


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Tja, über denn Sinn lässt sich wohl streiten.

- 3,1 GH
- Festplatte mit 160 GB
- 1 GB Ram

So mehr weiß ich nicht auswendig.


----------



## Michael Engel (4. Februar 2008)

2.00 GhZ Centrino
1 GB RAM
X700 Pro Mobile
100GB Festplatte

er tut was er tun muss, nur zum Kaltstarten braucht er ewig bis alle Notebookutils geladen sind (Strommanagement, touchpad, sondertasten, bluetooth, w-lan, usw usw usw)


----------



## ArtificialPro (4. Februar 2008)

Ich top euch xD
Quad Core, ne verdammt geile Erfindung! Es reicht aber noch LANGE NICHT!
Joa, Leistungen stehen ja in der Signatur...

MfG ArtificialPró


----------



## ink (4. Februar 2008)

So Workstation:
2 x AMD Opteron 2000 MHz
4 GB DDR-RAM
2 x 300 GB Festplatte
K8WE
2 x Asus 8600 GTS
2x 20" TFT
Creative X-Fi Elite Pro

I-Net Rechner:
AMD Athlon 2200+ @ ~2,2
1 GB DDR-RAM
2x 120 GB Festplatte
K7 Board
NVidia GeForce FX 5600
2x CRT Monitor
Creative SB Series!

Das wärs...
Bekommt man nen Preis oder was?!


----------



## ArtificialPro (4. Februar 2008)

@Nesk
Hat der Opteron 2x2GH/z? Ich blick da bei AMD nicht durch, mag die nicht xD

MfG ArtificialPró


----------



## ink (4. Februar 2008)

@Art... :
Es sind 2 seperate Prozessoren.
Guckst du http://www.it-expert-shop.biz/shop/product_info.php?products_id=421557

Ich mag die, sind super


----------



## Mark (4. Februar 2008)

Hi!





Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Der Sinn und Zweck bleibt mir aber weiterhin verschlossen.


... früher musste man im Sport-Unterricht, in der Umkleide, die Hosen fallen lassen, da ging es um die Länge. Heute öffnet man das PC-Gehäuse und zählt die GHz 

Ich fände solch eine "Umfrage" ja mal interessant aus Rechnersicht: "Wie viele GHz nutzt Dein User tatsächlich/sinnvoll?" 

Aber eines Tages wird auch der gefinkelste Hardware-Bastler darauf kommen, daß GHz, Ram & Co alleine kein tolles Layout, kein tolles Rendering, kein tolles Programm und sogar keinen tollen High-Score liefern können 

In diesem Sinne: es kommt nicht nur auf die Länge an, sondern auch auf die Breite 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

P.S.: Ach, damit ich nicht Offtopic bin: Intel Core 2 6600 @2.4GHz, 2 GB Ram ...


----------



## larryson (5. Februar 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal die Hose runterlassen.

Intel Quad 4x2,4
4 GB RAM
ATI Radeon 3870
Gigabyte P35 DS 4
Und damit mein bestes Stück nicht zu heiss wird, das Ganze wassergekühlt. 



> In diesem Sinne: es kommt nicht nur auf die Länge an, sondern auch auf die Breite


Nicht ganz, auf die Technik.... 
allerdings hatte der Erfinder wohl ne andere Technik im Kopf.:suspekt:


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

CPU: MOS 8500 mit 1 MHz
RAM: 64KB no name
Grafik: MOS 8565R2
Sound: MOS SID 6581
Festspeicher CBM VC 1541/2

Und nu?


----------



## chmee (5. Februar 2008)

*Tänze aufführ* C64 ich verneige mich vor Dir *Um ba ba ba*

Rechner 1:
e2140@2,6GHz | 2GB RAM | 4x250GB HDD | Nvidia 8600GT

Rechner 2:
XP2800+@2,2GHz | 1GB RAM | 2x160GB HDD | ATI 9600XT

mfg chmee

***EDIT*** @ArtificialPro : Eigenartig finde ich es, dass Du nur eine HDD drin hast. Das lähmt alle Festplattenzugriffe bei Videoschnitt oder massivem Texturengebrauch, somit auch die OverallPerformance.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!... früher musste man im Sport-Unterricht, in der Umkleide, die Hosen fallen lassen, da ging es um die Länge. Heute öffnet man das PC-Gehäuse und zählt die GHz
> ...



Das sind einfach Urinstinkte. Aber wenn man merkt das man mehr GHz hat, dann wächst der imaginäre Phallus doch gewaltig, also praktisch der VL-Phallus.....zumindest gefühlt. :suspekt:


----------



## darkframe (5. Februar 2008)

Tach auch,

tja, auch ich vermag den Sinn der Frage nicht wirklich erkennen, aber sei's drum. Endlich mal was sinnfreies tippen 

Rechner 1: siehe CSANecromancers Post 

Rechner 2:
Motorola 68000 mit 7,09MHz
1MB RAM (hab' den aufgerüstet  )
50MB SCSI externe HD
Grafik: MOS 8362 "Denise"
Sound: MOS 8264 "Paula"
Ach ja, ein Genlock hatte ich auch 

Beide Rechner funktionieren noch 

Rechner 3:
Weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr so genau. Ein Penitium III mit 866MHz ist's. 512MB RAM und ca. 3 * 250GB Festplatte. Dient nur noch als Schreibmaschine.

Rechner 4:
Pentium IV 3,8GHz
1 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 512MB VRAM
4 * 250GB HD
2 * 300GB als SATA RAID
2 * DVD-Brenner
Onboard-Sound (weil die Soundkarte in Rechner 5 gewandert ist)
Skystar 1 Sat-Karte
8 * USB, 2 * Firewire, LAN

Rechner 5:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 (2 * 2,33GHz)
3 GB RAM (eigentlich 4GB, aber bei XP32 gehen ja nur 3)
1 * IDE 160GB HD für Betriebssystem 1
1 * 200GB SATA II HD für Betriebssystem 2
5 * 500GB SATA II HD für Daten 
DVD-Brenner
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS 640MB VRAM
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Skystar 2 HD Sat-Karte
8 * USB, 2 * Firewire, LAN, eSATA

Zusätzlich: Externe Platten, Router

Hmm, hab' bestimmt was vergessen, hoffe aber, das war jetzt lang genug 

@chmee: Deine Frage möchte ich noch ergänzen um: "Wie, 1,5GB-Festplatte?" Wenn man das Betriebssystem und 'ne Videosoftware abzieht, bleibt noch Platz für ca. 4-5 Minuten DV-AVI


----------



## olqs (5. Februar 2008)

Nicht auf die Länge oder Breite kommts an. Volumengeschwindigkeit ist das was zählt. 

Mal den anderen anschliess:

Desktop:
E6850, 4gb Ram, 250 GB Platte, 8800 GT, Shuttle SP35P2

Notebook:
T7700, 2gb Ram, 200GB Platt, Nvidia Quadro M, Thinkpad T61p

VDR:
X2 3600+, 1gb Ram, 2x500 GB Platte, onboard und 7300gs Grafikkarte, Lian Li PC-V880


----------



## ts230 (5. Februar 2008)

Die 1,5er Festplatte ist erstmal die Test-Platte.Den Rechner habe ich erst gestern gekriegt.Ich wollte eine 500er Platte einbauen.Weiß jemand wo man die billig kriegt?


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Februar 2008)

500GB bekommste locker unter 90€ Kauf in dem Laden deines vertraues 

Hab da auch ne Frage, oder eher was haltet ihr davon?!:
Ich will mir n 2. Quadcore Pc kaufen. Geld und Hardware kaufen KEIN DING... Dann hätt ich meine eigene Renderfarm xD *freu*  
Mit dem Rechner ständen mir so ung ! 27GH/z ! zur Verfügung  
Ja, die Länge ist schon doll 

MfG ArtificialPró


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist er übelst lang ^^....Ne Frage war das nicht, eher eine Ankündigung.


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Februar 2008)

Ne ich hatte ja gefragt was ihr davon haltet^^

Und vllt komm ich sogar auf 33GH/z, aber das ist hier jetzt nicht das Thema xD

Mfg ArtificialPró


----------



## Mark (5. Februar 2008)

Hi!





ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Geld und Hardware kaufen KEIN DING...


... dann hole Dir doch einfach drei davon oder gleich eine Workstation ala http://www.cad2.com/render/render-3d-workstation.htm ... :suspekt:

Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: http://www.cad2.com/render/super-blade-render-farm.htm ist die Air-Condition und das Dämmmaterial für den Raum inklusive?!


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Februar 2008)

Höhö, Witzkanone! xD

Ne das war auf das System, welches ich mir gegebenenfalls holen würde, bezogen. Das kost´ dann "nur" so ung 400-500€^^
Ps: Netrender geht jetzt auch bei mir xD

MfG ArtificialPró


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Februar 2008)

Schade, dass mir Mark mit der Andeutung in Sachen Schwanzvergleich und kompensation körperlicher Unzulänglichkeiten schon auf der anderen Seite zuvor kam.
Dem Threadersteller kann man jedenfalls nicht vorwerfen etwas kompensieren zu müssen wenn man sich seine Daten so anschaut 

In meinem System rennt ein heißer Pentium 4 (ja der wird äußerst heiß *g*) der seinen Dienst nun schon seit dem Jahre 2004 treu erfüllt. Als Ram dient DDR-Speicher im Dualchannel-Modus. Und die Aufgabe des 3D-Beschleunigers übernimmt eine alte Geforce-Karte, die eine der ersten mit Shader 3 war 

Ich denke das waren der Details genug


----------



## KyriosTheristis (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab hier nen Stapel Spielkarten, die kann man auf oder zu decken, bei 36 Spielkarten gibt das in etwa 68719476736 Möglichkeiten.
Das reicht, um meine Steuern durchzurechnen


----------



## AndreG (5. Februar 2008)

Nu will auch aber auch mitvergleichen 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3,7
1,3 TB unterschiedliche Platten
7900GT
2GB OCZ Ram

Und alles Wakü.

Intressant wäre mal sone Statistik, wer AMD und Intel hat. Früher wars ja deutlich AMD in den Zocker-Rechnern. Die Stats von Steam sind mir zu ungenau.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Intressant wäre mal sone Statistik, wer AMD und Intel hat. Früher wars ja deutlich AMD in den Zocker-Rechnern.



MAchen wir doch ne Umfrage draus... gab sowieso schon lange keine mehr...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Intressant wäre mal sone Statistik, wer AMD und Intel hat. Früher wars ja deutlich AMD in den Zocker-Rechnern. Die Stats von Steam sind mir zu ungenau.



Also ich kann von meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis nur sagen, das viele AMD-User auf Intel umgestiegen sind, aber nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## hammet (6. Februar 2008)

AMD hat ja Produktionschwierigkeiten und kommen ned unter die 65nm-Grenze :/ allderings haben die wenigstens nen echten Quadcore, nicht so ein Wannebe wie Intel.
Allerdings bringen die Intelcores zur Zeit mehr, wenn die Software dann bald Mehrkernprozessoren richtig unterstützt, wird wohl AMD vorn liegen.


Mein Rechner
Core 2 Quad 6600 @ 2,4 GHz
GeForce 8800GT
4GB DDR2 
1220 GB Festplatte  (4 Stück)


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Februar 2008)

Man hört aus verschiedenen Ecken, dass der Phenom u.a. bei Anwendungen wie Cinema 4D und diversen Spielen mit Quadcore Support sich nicht sonderlich von einem äquivalenten Core 2 Quad abhebt. Mal liegt AMD vorn und mal Intel. Allerdings nur unbedeutend. Außerdem dringt Intel bereits fleißig in den 45nm Bereich vor und wird auch bald Quadcores für Mobilrechner bringen. Wer das dann braucht ist allerdings eine andere Frage.


----------



## ArtificialPro (6. Februar 2008)

Wieso soll AMD einen echten Quadcore haben und Intel nicht?! Intels Quadcores können sich zeigen lassen 
Und die Frage Quadcore von AMD oder Intel ist echt überflüssig, jedem wie es ihm gefällt. Ich mag AMD nicht mehr, obwohl ich früher diese bevorzugt habe. Was ich an AMD nicht ab kann ist, dass die in deren CPU Produktnamen nicht immer die richtige GH/z-Zahl drinne haben...
Hat einer ne Ahnung wann,bzw ob, Intel die ersten 8Kern-CPU`s rausbringen Wär geil xD

MfG Artificialró


----------



## hammet (6. Februar 2008)

Also AMD hat keine richtige GHz-Anzahl im Namen weil der Aufbau der verschiedenen prozessoren einem anderen Modell folgen. AMD gibt die im Namen die MHz-Zahl an, die einem Intelprozessor entsprechen würde. Dies gild allerdings nur bei der pentium und der Athlon Reihe, alle nachfolgenden (Core-2-Serie) haben eine ander Microarchitektur.

Intel hat eben keinen "echten" Quadcore weil der Intel aus 2 Doppelkernprozessoren besteht und der Phenom eben aus einem Vierkernprozessor.

Es gibt schon Achtkernprozessoren,, allerdings nicht für die Homerechner


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Februar 2008)

Das die Zahl in AMDs CPU-Namen der GHz-Zahl von Intels entspricht möchte ich mal bezweifeln bis du einen vernünftigen Textnachweis vorlegen kannst. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur ein Mythos.


----------



## hammet (7. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt es ist eben nur bei den Pentium- bzw. Athlon-Serien so.
Intel setzte damals auf eine Microarchitektur, die wenig Temperatur verursacht. Deswegen konnte man Pentiumcpus auch höher Takten als Athloncpus, weil die Architektur von AMD auf der Basis beruhte mehr Arbeit pro Takt zu leisten. Es waren also weniger MHz nötig um die selber Leistung zu bringen wie ein Intel. (Pentium bis zu 4 GHz realer takt, Athlon allerdings nur 2000+)
AMD musste diese Architeltu wählren, das sie inen Teil ihres Chipsatzes in das CPU-Gehäuse steckten und der CPU deswegen nicht zu warm werden durfte. Um einen Vergleich zwischen den CPU-Herstellern machen zu können benutzte AMD eben eine Umrechnung, wie oben schon beschrieben. Selbiges machten übrigens auch andere CPU-Hersteller.
Zudem hatte der Pentium 4 von Intel einen fehler in der Berechnung von Gleitkommazahlen.
Stichwort NetBurst-Architektur.

Da Intel ja vor ein paar Jahren auf die Core-Architektur umgesteigen ist, bestehen diese Probleme nicht mehr und der Phenom heißt ja auch nicht mehr Phenom 4000+  Zudem ahben die Mehrkernprozessoren von Intel auch eine Taktung von zB 2400MHz und nicht von 4000MHz wie es beim Pentium möglich war...


Und zum Thema Textnachweis: http://www.google.de, http://www.intel.com


----------



## zeroize (7. Februar 2008)

Mein Rechnenknecht:
Pentium Celeron 3 GHz
1 GB RAM
3 Festplatten ungefähr zusammen 1 Terrabyte
Onboardsound
Onboardgrafikkarte
Onboardlan
Ubuntu Testing zum Programmieren, FreeBSD zum Surfen, Vista für Sam & Max ;-)

=> Fazit: nicht auf die Leistung kommt's an - ich glaube, dass mein Rechner schon mehr gearbeitet hat, als so mancher Quad-Triple-Super-Whooper-Rechner - allein das nächtliche Kompilieren ;-)


Axo und meine neues Anschaffung:
Asus EEEPC - das hübscheste, tragbare X-Terminal der Welt *freu*


----------



## Laudian (7. Februar 2008)

OK ... dann ich auch mal. Da stapelt sich auch so einiges. 

1. PC:

Derzeit noch altes lautes 400W Netzteil, wird wohl gegen nen leises von Corsair oder aehnlich getauscht.
MB:     GB MA790FX-DS5
CPU:   X2 6400+ BE 
RAM:  2DB PC2-6400 CL5 im Dualchannel
Graka:ASUS GF8600GT Silent
HDD:  160GB SATA2
+ DVD-W/RW
OS: Vista Business 64bit
Gehaeuse: 19" Serverrack 4HE

2. PC:

MB:    MSI K8T Neo2 V2
CPU:  Athlon 64 3800+
RAM:  1GB PC-400 CL2
Graka:ASUS N6200 (GF 6200)
HDD:  2x Seagate 80GB Sata1 (Software- oder Hardware-Raid) 
+ DVD-W/RW + DVD-R
OS: Derzeit keines (keine Zeit) bekommt aber ein selbstgebasteltes Linux drauf fuer das ich im Moment zuviel mit Studium zu tun hab.
Gehaeuse: 19" Serverrack 4HE

3. PC:

wird nur noch als Inetrechner im Elternhaus eingesetzt.
MB:    ASRock K7S8XE+
CPU:  Athlon 2800+ (getaktet auf 2,350 GHz)
RAM:  2x 512MB PC-400 CL2,5 
Graka:GF4
HDD:  WD 13GB
+ DVD-R
OS: Debian-Linux
MIditower

4. PC:

Bin ich noch am Ueberlegen, ob ich mir den jetzt kauf, oder auf die 2. Revision warte:

Asus 3e PC ...  Fuer die FH-Vorlesungen optimal als Blockersatz und nebenher als Terminal und Arbeitstier fuer Remote-etc optimal ...  Klein und schnuckelig halt.


----------



## ArtificialPro (7. Februar 2008)

@zeroize:





> Fazit: nicht auf die Leistung kommt's an - ich glaube, dass mein Rechner schon mehr gearbeitet hat, als so mancher Quad-Triple-Super-Whooper-Rechner - allein das nächtliche Kompilieren



Das stimmt nicht wirklich immer. Wenn ich das ma mit meinem vergleich, der lief schon sooo oft Tags und Nachts durch. Also unter Volllast. Rendern halt 

Ne Frage an ALLE QUADCORE BESITZER:
Nutzt ihr WIRKLICH die GANZE Leistung? Oder wollt ihr nur bei den Freunden angeben? ^^ xD

MfG me


----------



## Mark (8. Februar 2008)

Hi!





ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt nicht wirklich immer. Wenn ich das ma mit meinem vergleich, der lief schon sooo oft Tags und Nachts durch. Also unter Volllast. Rendern halt


Geht es nun darum, ob ein Rechner die Nacht unter Volllast verbringt oder darum, daß das Ergebnis "gut" ist?! 
Ich habe so manche Animation auf meinem Amiga als 64k Demo in Echtzeit gesehen, dem die heutigen "drei-Tage-Volllast-Renderings" nicht das Wasser reichen können...
-> 90% der Renderings sind durch Optimieren, Faken, Postpro etc. in einem Bruchteil der Zeit zu berechnen... den Duo und Quads ist es zu verdanken, daß sich um diese Optimierungen keiner mehr schert 

Unabhängig davon steigen die Anforderungen an die CPU eh immer stärker, als die CPUs schneller werden und solange Vray nicht in Echtzeit über den Bildschirm flackert ist alles zu lahm 

Zu guter Letzt: man muß ja nicht immer alles selbst besitzen. Was soll ich hier mit einer mörder Renderfarm, wenn ich für einen Apfel und ein Ei 100 GHz irgendwo auf der Welt - ohne Geräuschpegel - zur Verfügung habe 

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## ilias90 (8. Februar 2008)

ok Jungs dann bin ich dran..


Motherboard: ASRock 1333 Full HD
Prozessor: Intel Pentium D Dual Core 6Ghz
RAM: 2 GB
Graka: MSI Nvidia Geforce 8500GT
Soundkarte: Onboard
Festplatte: Symsung 320GB (inter)
Festplatte: Maxtor 160 GB (extern)



Mfg.ilias90


----------



## Kipperlenny (8. Februar 2008)

Meiner reicht völlig für CS 1.6 zocken oder PHP en mit Xampp am laufen (und FF, IE, Opera, ICQ <- das letzte nicht zum en *g*).

P 4 2.6Ghz
256mb ram (der 512mb riegel der noch drin war hat sich gerade aufgelöst)
Radeon 9800 Pro
160GB

und ganz wichtig: Win XP, da ich meinen Standardgameport brauche 


EDIT: "p r o g g e n" zusammengeschrieben macht das Forum gerade immer zu "en" keine Ahnung warum....


----------



## chmee (8. Februar 2008)

Ich greif nur noch mal -OT- hammets Begründung des AMD-Ratings auf: 

Dass ein AMD-Prozessor der nur mit 1,79GHz(Athlon XP2200+) läuft, aber so schnell ist wie ein 2,2GHz P4 ist der Kundschaft nicht über die reinen GHz-Zahlen zu erklären. Es war eine *Marketinggeschichte*, nicht mehr nicht weniger. P-Rating. Das war schon bei Einstieg zu Pentium1 Zeiten so, nur andersrum siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-Rating

Intel war der Platzhirsch und AMD als Neuling musste schnellstmöglich Punkte sammeln. Kein Normalo konnte etwas damit anfangen, dass die AMDs weniger Takt benötigen für gleiche "Rechenpower". Im Übrigen ist es Momentan doch immer noch so. 6000+ und so..

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (8. Februar 2008)

Ouh... dieser Thread schmerzt.. Er erinnert mich daran, wie erbaermlich mein "Zocker-PC" ausgeruestet ist...

- 1800MHz
- 512MB
- 80GB
- ATI Radeon 9600

Relativ alt..
(Die neusten Games starten erst garnicht.. Da kommt meistens nur eine "Wtf? Ugrade your f*ckin hardware!"-Fehlermeldung...  )


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Februar 2008)

ilias90 hat gesagt.:


> Prozessor: Intel Pentium D Dual Core 6Ghz


Mit welcher Kühllösung hast du den Prozessor auf 6GHz geschraubt? Flüssigstickstoff? :suspekt:


----------



## napstix (8. Februar 2008)

Morjen zusammen,

@chmee:



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Dass ein AMD-Prozessor der nur mit 1,79GHz(Athlon XP2200+) läuft, aber so schnell ist wie ein 2,2GHz P4 ist der Kundschaft nicht über die reinen GHz-Zahlen zu erklären. Es war eine *Marketinggeschichte*, nicht mehr nicht weniger. P-Rating. Das war schon bei Einstieg zu Pentium1 Zeiten so, nur andersrum siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-Rating
> 
> Intel war der Platzhirsch und AMD als Neuling musste schnellstmöglich Punkte sammeln ...
> 
> mfg chmee



naja, dann  lies mal gleich weiter im Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4 , irgendwann kommt dann der Abschnitt "Technik". 
Ich habe es nicht kompiliert (weil ich hier auch nur einen P4 am laufen habe).

Wenn wir im Embedded-Bereich mit AMD-Processoren annnähernd 50% der Probleme hätten wie andere mit "Intel inside", 
würden wir mit Sicherheit keine Industrie-PC's mehr freiwillig einsetzen wollen. 
Alleine schon die Tatsache ein Pfund Cu oder Al  + MegaLüfter zur Kühlung  der CPU einsetzen zu müssen, ist dort eine Zumutung.

Es wurde ja bereits gemunkelt, dass namhafte Großküchenausrüster Prescott-Processoren als Ersatz für ihre Induktions-Kochfelder ordern wollten, wegen des besseren Wirkungsgrades ...
Selbst bei meinem alten Laptop mit 750 MHz Pentium® III-CPU glaube ich immer noch fest daran, das die Tischplatte irgendwann mal Feuer fängt, wenn das Ding im Betrieb länger drauf steht.

Es hat allerdings auch einen Vorteil, wie bei den meisten Sachen - man kann den Heizkörper im Winter beruhigt auf Stufe 2 runter drehen, wenn man einen P4 am laufen hat. 
... und 'n alter Laptop mit 'm Intel onBoard geht allemal ersatzweise auch gut zum Haare föhnen.

In diesem Sinne
Napstix


----------



## chmee (8. Februar 2008)

Nett, dass Du darauf einsteigst. Könnte sogar noch ein AMD vs Intel - Flame werden 

Na Klar ist der P4 ein Raumheizungsssytem, aber ich benutzte auch den Begriff "Normalo", um den bewussten von den unbedarften Käufern zu unterscheiden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube da hat einfach wieder einer die GHz Zahlen eines Dualcores addiert ...

btw: Ich glaube nicht, dass die 6000+ bei den aktuellen CPUs von Intel mithalten können. Es haben zwar einige damit rumgeprostet, dass der 6000+ von AMD schneller bzw. gleich schnell war wie der e6600 von Intel. Allerdings war zu der Zeit der e6600 schon ein Jahr alt und der 6000+ ganz neu.


----------



## Laudian (8. Februar 2008)

Einen direkten Vergleich hab ich nicht, was ich aber weiss ist, dass der 6400+ in meinem Fall selten im leerlauf unter 38 Grad geht, was erheblich zuviel ist ... bei nem Freund laeuft nen intel Core2Duo mit 150% taktung auf 25-30 Grad ... das duerfte mit AMD derzeit nicht zu machen sein. 

Damit ist auf alle Faelle der Wirkungsgrad der Intels im Moment erheblich groesser als bei AMD ... nebenher werden AMDs derzeit nur in 90nm gefertigt, auch wenn 65er zu haben sein sollen ... ichhab bisher im Netz kaum welche gefunden ... 

Wie das mit der echten Rechenleistung nun ist kann ich nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Mark (8. Februar 2008)

Hi!





Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube da hat einfach wieder einer die GHz Zahlen eines Dualcores addiert ...


Ist denn das nicht richtig  Beim Alkohol kann man doch auch einfach Multiplizieren: 3 Bier mit 5,2% = 15,6 % Alkohol. Blöd wird es halt bei 15 Bier: da hat man leicht plötzlich Isopropanol im Glas 

@AMD versus Intel: *ÖlInsFeuerKipp* ... und Ati ist besser als Nvidia ... und der Amiga war schon immer besser als Atari! 

scnr: die obigen GHz und Temperatur-Diskussionen sind einfach zu oft im www zu erblicken 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## SpiderZLS (8. Februar 2008)

720W Netzteil
Gigabyte P35 - DS4 (Rev.2.1)
Intel Q6600 QuadCore @3,4 Ghz
2 x Nvidia 8600 GTS
2 x Samsung 22" TFT (habe leider kein platz um noch 2 hinzustellen(aber bald)) ! *grins*
4GB Corsair Ram
4x250GB Samsung Spinpoint (Raid 10)
Windows Vista (64bit)

Wenn ich da an mein altes System denke was ich vorher hatte so ist dieses System echt der Burner 


Altes System
----------------------
550W Netzteil
Asus Mainboard
AMD 4800+ X2
2 x Nvidia 6600 TDH
2 GB Corsair Ram
2x WesterDigital Raptor 74GB
Windows XP


----------



## mAu (8. Februar 2008)

So, wenn hier jeder darf, will ich auch mal meine mit meiner Potenzmaschine protzen 

AMD Athlon XP 2200+
NVidia GeForce 4 Ti-4600
512MB Arbeitsspeicher
Asus 8K3A+
250GB Platte (meine Alte 80GB hat leider den Geist aufgegeben)

*Ironie aus*

Dafür hab ich zwei Monitore, ätsch


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Februar 2008)

Mark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist denn das nicht richtig  Beim Alkohol kann man doch auch einfach Multiplizieren: 3 Bier mit 5,2% = 15,6 % Alkohol.



Mh ... ich bin mir ja jetzt nicht sicher ob das Absicht ist aber Bier kann man nicht multiplizieren


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Mh ... ich bin mir ja jetzt nicht sicher ob das Absicht ist aber Bier kann man nicht multiplizieren



War doch nicht ernst gemeint, du kennst den Kontext nur nicht. Damit hat Mark darauf angespielt, dass manche die Herz zahl bei Merfachkernprozessoren addieren, was allerdings nicht korrekt ist.


----------

